# Shadow 2 in gray



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

I finally bit the bullet and purchased a new Shadow 2. I wanted black with blue grips but it was not available. They had 2 in stock an Urban Gray with black grips and a “gray” with black grips. The urban gray looked more like tan from what I have seen on other cz models however the “gray” one looked like a light to mid tone gray color on the website. I have never seen that color advertised before
The gun dealer assured me that it is not an after market finish and the model # is correct as per the cz website.
Just wondering if anyone is familiar with there being another color offered by cz other than black or urban gray
Thanks


----------



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

I forgot to mention that the gun will be in and ready to pickup on Friday


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

I've got the Urban Gray. Not familiar or have seen the Gray. You'll have to show us.


----------

